# Commercial vehicles and States of Emergency



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

My brother in law called me this morning with a questions that I didn't know the answer to.

HE owns several FedEX trucks and an officer told one of his drivers that if he were to get into an accident when we were in a state of emergency, he would automatically be found at fault and could be assessed a $500 fine because he is in a commercial vehicle, and that it is illegal for commercial vehicles to be on the road in a state of emergency.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Then who would plow?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There are a few exceptions I will have to look and see if I still have
the list, I know any truck carrying food is excempt.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Non-emergency vehicular traffic was banned for awhile after the Blizzard of 1978 (just dated myself), but you can't even compare that to the somewhat big snow storm we got last night.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I always took it to mean "state of emergency" means all road rules are suspended, and you can drive in a "Mad-Max" manner.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

State of Emergency is ordered when the Governor wants TV time with a cool looking vest. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> State of Emergency is ordered when the Governor wants TV time with a cool looking vest.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


That cool vest makes him look more like a dork than he already is.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

If commercial vehicles were not allowed on the road during a state of emergency then there would be no landsacper/plumber/electrician I mean Firefighters able to get to work in their pick-up trucks


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

firefighter39 said:


> If commercial vehicles were not allowed on the road during a state of emergency then there would be no landsacper/plumber/electrician I mean Firefighters able to get to work in their pick-up trucks


Nice call. Who's going to make it their sig? :smug:


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Got a neighbor that drives for Fed X. Asked me the same question about comm. vehicles and state of emergency. I had no answer.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

What is a Gubernatorial State of Emergency?

_There is a misconception that various restrictions or bans automatically are triggered when there is a Gubernatorial State of Emergency in place. This is not so. *The declaration of a State of Emergency does not in itself affect the operation of private enterprise*. Travel is not automatically banned; businesses and schools are not automatically closed. _

That took two clicks on mass.gov, btw...


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Asked/answered. Thanks.

Closed


----------

